# Lake Blackshear Tent Camping



## joepuppy (Nov 5, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone knew a place other than Veterans State Park to tent camp on Lake Blackshear? We like to fish around the campers haven area where the river runs in, so the park is a good haul by boat. We have been unable to contact anyone about renting a spot close to the lake. Doesn't seem to be a lot of info out there on the internet about this, so I was hoping maybe someone had some local info.  Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2013)

Pat's Place above Camper Haven.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 5, 2013)

Any idea on who to contact? Maybe a number? Thanks for the info.


----------



## bh4mr1ck (Nov 5, 2013)

Pat's Camp & Campground 100 Pat's Camp Road; Vienna, GA 31092. Phone: 229-268-3758


----------



## panfried0419 (Nov 5, 2013)

I camped one year below the dam with a buddy and the yaks. Creepers and hippies. VETERANS SP much safer.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2013)

Pays has good food also!!!


----------

